# Herloom 14' Arkansas Traveler Mod



## Piomarine (Feb 22, 2015)

OK so I already started one thread for a question related to this build but I decided to make a new one (with a new name) that will be dedicated to chronicling the progress of my build from acquisition to completion. I will be asking any further questions here and as always all questions, comments, and words of encouragement are much appreciated!!! Immediately following this comment I will re-post all photos of my progress up to now.


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 22, 2015)

Now on to the photos!


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 22, 2015)

Last post...3 possible design layouts for everyone to comment on


----------



## ccm (Feb 22, 2015)

My vote is for the middle layout. You will have a well balanced boat along with a decent fishing deck. If going back to the original color scheme Rustoleum Royal Gloss Blue is a near perfect match. Your making great progress =D>. Trust me the original layer of paint & primer is the hardest to remove; I went through a gallon & a half of aircraft stripper but it looks like you have a leg up on what I had with that pressure washer vs. the hand scrapers I used :mrgreen: . Here's a look at my old boat https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?t=33352 I finally got it painted last fall but haven't updated since last march. I'm ready to frame out the inside on mine but it looks like this artic blast has me stopped in my tracks. How about this Texas weather :LOL2:.


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 22, 2015)

If it wasn't for this cursed arctic blast I'd have been out there stripping it today...I would've done it yesterday, but I spent the day getting toyed with by a school of carp :roll:


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 28, 2015)

Well it is the weekend yet again, and here I sit reading forum posts for the 10th time wishing I could be outside working but unfortunately, Texas decided that we were going to do winter this week...so here I sit...reading old posts and drawing more possible layouts instead of actually building...Winter Sucks!!!


----------



## Blake. (Mar 3, 2015)

I like the 3rd layout. Just bc you won't have to step over a bench every time you go back and forth from fishing to riding. 

Also, just my thoughts, I would have the front deck extend a little bit behind the fishing seat for a little extra room when stepping up/down and so you can swivel all the way around in the seat and still have somewhere for your feet. Although typically you don't face the rear of the boat, I feel like that would bother me in the instances where I would need to turn around and my feet ended up dangling.


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 11, 2015)

Well the snow has melted, the rain has stopped and the sun came out (if even for a minute.) Finally got to do some real work on the traveler. Picked up a motor on Saturday and then today, got outside with two cans of Aircraft stripper and the power-washer. I will add photos in a few minutes.


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 11, 2015)

Here is the motor I picked up on Saturday for $50. It as a 1959 Johnson Seahorse CD-16 5 1/2 hp. It turns but obviously will not run right now. I have plans to convert it from a pressurized tank, to a basic single line with a fuel pump, as well as giving it a full tune up. Once cleaned up it should be a strong running motor as the old Johnsons often were. The cowl is obviously destroyed. At some point in the motor's history, someone tried to start it by giving it a shot of ether but failed to check the position of the stroke. it was in the UP position and as soon as they tried to start it, they naturally blew out the front of the cowl and started it on fire hence the melted carb adjustment knob. I was able to locate, by some miracle, a new engine cowl which should be here by next week (pictures when it gets here.)


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 11, 2015)

Finally got some the paint stripping done today on the outside of the hull. It's not perfect but it is certainly clean enough for me to get a primer down with good adhesion. Tomorrow, hopefully with the help of a friend, I am going to put down a layer of sealer on all of the seams and rivets.


----------



## TylerMcDonald (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks awesome Andy! I'd definitely go with the polished aluminum on the bottom like you were talking about. I'll have to show you the saw horses I made for mine today. Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## ccm (Mar 13, 2015)

Great progress! You'll be fishing out of before you know it :beer: Hopefully I'll be able to get mine finished & fishing this upcoming week since I'm off for Russell Stover's plant shutdown.


----------



## Carolina (Mar 13, 2015)

Chemical strip or grinder/sander? If chemical, what did you use?


----------



## Insanity (Mar 13, 2015)

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36630

Here's mine. And my vote for floor plane. Like you I wanted a place for my feet front and back.


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 13, 2015)

Carolina, I used aircraft stripper that I picked up the o'riely auto parts. 

Insanity, I really like your layout. It gives ample room for in floor storage. I have to ask though, how is the stability when you are standing up front? I would love to do something similar but I am really worried about the boat getting tippy when standing up front.


----------



## Carolina (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks, the PO of my boat painted over the whole thing with grey car paint, but didn't really prep the surface, so it's flashing everywhere. I plan to strip it, then got it with the kem 400 from Sherwin.


----------



## Insanity (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't think it's bad at all. I can stand up in front of the seat just fine. Just don't try to walk around the side of it. That's when things get squirly as the boat tips/ sinks out from under you a bit. You Quickly learn the swivel the seat around and step out if your heading to the rear. I like standing up front better then the rear. Something about being rite up on the v makes it stable. Its got no where to go but up and down. Farther back and it tips/ sinks as you get near the side. 
I like this boat ten fold over the 12 ( I'm guessing it was a 36 ) flat john I used to have. I couldn't stand comfortable in it. Just to let you no how good my sea legs are. 

Just a side note but with out a motor I had to add wieght ( like 50 lbs of steel and lead plus two batteries) to the back of the boat to balance it out which helps the trolling motor keep the boat straight. 
And it also seems to help the stability a little. Mounting my motor soon. But I figure il still need some extra weight.


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Insanity that actually helps. I got an epoxy sealer down on all seams and rivets below the waterline. I used Amazing GOOP Coat-it from Academy. The stuff was pretty easy to work with, just FOLLOW ALL DIRECTIONS. Also, the product claims to have a working time of 30 minutes, it was probably closer to 25 minutes before it just got really thick and hard to work with. Next step is priming and paint but that may have to wait a couple weeks till I can find a good acid etching primer. I am going to use Majic tractor and implement paint from Tractor Supply Company.


----------



## ccm (Mar 16, 2015)

=D> Looking Good =D> Just wondering what color/colors are you going to paint it?


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 31, 2015)

ccm said:


> =D> Looking Good =D> Just wondering what color/colors are you going to paint it?


I think I am going to go with a navy blue on top and a nice almond bottom. I will be painting it in the next couple weeks here.

It's been a couple weeks since I posted last, and haven't gotten a ton of work done as this month's money has dried up, but I was able to get some trailer work started. As you will see by the picture my project has taken what I like to call, a redneck turn for the worst (notice the trailer on blocks) but after about 3 days of penetrating oil, and jumping on the tire iron, I was able to break the 30 year old rust and pull the wheels to replace the tires. 

Also my new engine cowl came in and I would say its is a fair improvement over the last one (notice, front not blown out)

And of course this is Spring, and just because I don't have a boat doesn't mean I can't be productive from shore


----------



## Piomarine (Apr 15, 2015)

OK so it's been a little while but I'm back. It has been a productive couple weeks, I have been able to get the boat primed and painted. In the next couple days (probably this weekend) I am going to get the trailer painted and rewired, and, if the money gods allow, get some new tires. 

I used I used "Majic: Tractor and Implement" paint in I.H. White for the bottom, and Ford Blue for the upper. One tip for anyone who is wanting to try this paint as I have said with everything else thus far...FOLLOW THE MANUFACTURES INSTRUCTIONS. Also, if you plan to roll it on which you can, use foam rollers only!

Pictures below


----------



## Holdemhook56 (Apr 15, 2015)

Paint color came out nice. Was just in tractor supply today and was looking at that exact paint. I was going to keep mine bare but I think the paint will just look better. Nice work so far tree. Will be keeping tabs! 8)


----------



## ccm (Apr 17, 2015)

Great progress!!! Our boats almost match now. :LOL2: Mines blue on the bottom & white on top. Now I just need to find my camera to give yall an update.


----------



## Piomarine (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Holdem. The paint has been great and even held up to two hail storms in the last week, and frankly the paint on the boat fared better than the paint on my truck so it is great stuff, highly recommend it. CCM I hope I can see your boat someday, that is assuming y'all are still in one piece down that way. 

I have managed to get some real (though not glamorous) work done this week. I have gotten the trailer completely re-wired, all that is left is to strap a couple of wires and I'm good to go there. I will be getting new tires for the trailer this weekend, and next week, if all goes well, the boat goes back on the trailer and the fun work begins. Pictures soon. Thanks for all of the cheer-leading


----------



## Piomarine (May 4, 2015)

Picture time! I had a very productive weekend in terms of boat work. Tires were replaced, I bolted a trailer foot to the tongue, cut off the old winch and bolted on a new one, got the all of the wiring done and all loose wires strapped, and finally I have the boat back on the trailer.

Yesterday I started the glue up of the new transom, and this week (after final exams) I will start measuring, cutting, sealing, and placing the bottom decking. 

Now the fun stuff begins.

Pictures below!


----------



## CMOS (May 4, 2015)

Great thread! I like to see these old, forgotten hulks brought back to life.

CMOS


----------



## sonny.barile (May 4, 2015)

Nice paint job.


----------



## Piomarine (Jul 24, 2015)

OK so I've been away for a couple months, end of the semester, traveling, and taking a summer class but I am back to it. I have been able to get the plywood for the false transom laminated, cut, sealed, and installed I acquired a new RUNNING motor (well...new to me) a 1957 Evinrude Sportwin 10 hp with a clean and sealed pressure tank. My next tasks are to seal all of the rivets on the transom with the same stuff I used on the hull, measure and cut plywood for the floor, drive to the lake for a leak test, and install the oak gunwales. Pictures below more to come tomorrow.


----------



## Piomarine (Jul 26, 2015)

The last week has been a major week for boat progress. I painted the rear utility area with an oil resistant engine paint, I installed the new transom, got the oak stripping for the gunwales cut, gave the motor a fresh new coat of OEM polychromatic blue, cut out the center bench support, and got the plywood for the center deck cut and dry fitted. I am a little worried about the the deck however, I got it dry fit tonight but it fits too well and I'm afraid I can't get it out for foam and sealing.


----------



## Piomarine (Jul 27, 2015)

So I have been racking my brain about this for weeks but I think I have finally come to a decision regarding framing and structure behind the foredeck. Here is a basic draw up of my framing plan as it stands right now. Nothing has been framed or purchased and I am open to any and all suggestions regarding construction, planning, layout, etc. My framing material will be 2x2. All input is welcome.


----------



## Piomarine (Jul 29, 2015)

productive day today! Got the foam in the floor, got the bow cap installed, and the oak for the gunwales trimmed to fit. Tomorrow will be sealing the floor, routing and scarf joining the gunwales and if dry, sealing.


----------



## Master-deBaiter (Jul 30, 2015)

Congrats on the work you've done so far; it really looks great! Your framing picture seems to be well planned. Your floor also looks pretty good. Did you use a cardboard template?


----------



## Piomarine (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you! No, I used a plywood template...meaning that I meticulously measured and cut a piece for the floor, and when it didn't fit right, I used it to cut another one lol #-o


----------



## Piomarine (Jul 31, 2015)

OK so I was getting some boat work done today and a thought and design concept came to me. I know that many of us have converted transom mount trolling motors to clip on the bow, but that in doing so we risk hurting the motor should we hit some underwater structure. I was thinking about this and drew up a design that I think could work to relieve this problem. This design is open to anyone for trial and critique. Disclaimer...I have not built this yet and have no clue if it will even work, but I hope some of you do and share your results!

As for my work today, it was a productive and HOT day (nearly 102-103). I got the floor out and sealed, the transom epoxy sealed, and the outer gunwales cut and glued up. I scarf jointed each piece and glued them up with polyurethane glue. Tomorrow, if it's not raining, I am going to re-paint the transom and touch up the blue on the sides. If I can get the hardware I may try and get the floor installed and begin framing for the benches, side-lockers, and foredeck. Pictures tomorrow


----------



## Silverad04 (Jul 31, 2015)

Cool idea for the trolling motor, but I have a couple things for you. Mounting on the side will likely make your boat dog track. I'm not sure what kind of trolling motor you have, but Minn Kota makes and markets their motor shafts as "indestructible composite shaft". I've hit some pretty big submerged logs, and both my Minn Kota's still run like a champ. You have to figure you not really gonna be moving any faster than 3-4 MPH. Just an FYI, cool design you have there though.


----------



## Piomarine (Jul 31, 2015)

This was merely an initial thought, and after doing some more reading, I can see several areas where the mount could be made better/smaller and have better functionality. Especially with the addition of a Big Foot switch No work done today but pictures of yesterday's work to come. May still rout the gunwales tonight.


----------



## Piomarine (Aug 14, 2015)

OK so the last few weeks have been found me at a mental block on where to go in terms of boat work. So this week was spent cutting and trimming the oak for the gunwales, and dry fitting them. I am going to let them sit on the boat in the heat of the day before I formally attach them. 

Also picked up a vintage bow light on ebay!

Carpet has also been acquired will install when I get a chance


----------



## Johnny (Aug 15, 2015)

*Marine: I meticulously measured and cut a piece for the floor, 
and when it didn't fit right, I used it to cut another one * :LMFAO: 
That's funny right there, I don't care where you're from.
Sounds like me when doing drywall - cut the hole out for the wall outlet.
meticulously measure only to get the hole 4" from where it should be. 

*AWESOME job so far !!!*

Okay, to your vintage bow light. I found out this week from the USCG
that the vintage lights that have a BLUE lens is not authorized to run at night.
Only for daytime display . . . . to keep with the vintage appearance of your boat.


If you plan to run at night, it must have the GREEN lens - no exceptions.
I bought a vintage bow light last week for the 1958 wood boat I am working on now, 
This is how I found out. . . . there are replacement red/green lenses available on e-bay.

Keep up the good work !


----------



## Piomarine (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, I would have never thought to look at the lens color as I just assumed it was green. Fortunately...my assumption was correct and mine is a green lens.

Got a lot of work done today started fastening the gunwales. I am using #10 x 1" zinc coated wood screws countersunk flush. I may switch them out for brass wood screws but I haven't decided yet. I am spacing them every 4" on the outside of the gunwales and every 8 on the inside just for redundancy. Pic below...disregard paint scratches I will be giving a full touch up on the blue later.


----------



## Piomarine (Aug 21, 2015)

Been back at school all week so haven't gotten much boat work done this week, but I had a few hours break today and had a rod in the truck like any good man should. Hit this nice channel (or blue I can't tell) on a beetle spinner with a rubber minnow on a 1/4 oz. jig head. 

In coming boat work, I am getting my gunwales finished up this weekend and carpet laid on the deck hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Piomarine (Aug 23, 2015)

Had a productive weekend on the boat! Still haven't gotten the carpet down and I'm kicking myself for that cause with a small spitting of rain this week, I think my floor may have warped a little. I should be able to force it back down into place, but I will just have to see. In terms of actual productivity I have gotten the long sticks of the gunwales fully attached. I may yet give them some reinforcement from the inside, but for the time being they are quite solid. Touch up paint will be coming soon. Pictures below


----------



## Piomarine (Aug 24, 2015)

I managed to find a little more free time tonight and just bit the bullet and pulled up the floor and glued down the carpet. in the next week I will formally instal the floor in the boat in prep for framing the foredeck, rear seat, and side lockers. As per usual, pic below!


----------



## Piomarine (Sep 6, 2015)

This has been a very productive week for boat work. The last few weeks have seen me starting back up at school, and all of my time has been spent on school. That said, I have managed to be very productive with the time I did get. I got the gunwales install finished, routed flush, sanded, and sealed, the floor secured down, and the base framing for the benches laid. The coming days/weeks will see continuing on the framing and touch-up paint. On to the photos. More to come in the next couple days!


----------



## Piomarine (Sep 8, 2015)

Had the afternoon free so I came home and knocked out a little more framing on the traveler today. I am far from complete, but here is where I'm at. All comments welcome.


----------



## JFortner5 (Sep 8, 2015)

Just read through this whole thing. That thing looks great and it's nice to see it being built. 

I'm looking forward to seeing the the finished product.


----------



## Piomarine (Sep 13, 2015)

Got a little work done today, still chugging along with the framing and there will be more support to come, but I am pleased with my progress thus far. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to secure some vertical support for the casting deck?


----------



## Piomarine (Sep 15, 2015)

I got the framing done today for the benches. I still need to finish the casting deck and hatches in the bow, but that will be quick work. I am beginning to think about seats and adding a pedestal. My thought is that I would like to have a pedestal base in the floor for riding, and then when we stop to fish be able to move it up to the casting deck. Is this even feasible, and what products do I need to look at in order to make this a reality? Also, it would be ideal to make it so the seat cant swivel when riding but does when stopped. Does anyone make any sort of locking swivel that will do this?


----------



## Piomarine (Sep 22, 2015)

Finally finished the framing!!! Next up, paint, foam, and wiring.


----------



## Piomarine (Sep 30, 2015)

Got a little painting done today, though I would post the results...I couldn't be happier with how it came out!!! Before and after pics below


----------



## Piomarine (Sep 30, 2015)

I almost forgot about my new toy!!! Picked up this Raymarine Dragonfly 5 DVS from a guy who was parting out a kayak, got a great deal on it...it was too good to pass up!


----------



## ajr2820 (Oct 2, 2015)

I am going to try to do some wood gunwales like yours. Did you make them yourself or were they on the boat when you got it? They appear to be 1/2" thick pieces. How did you go about bending them?


----------



## Piomarine (Oct 2, 2015)

There were originally oak gunwales when I acquired the boat, however they were beyond 30 years rotted. I replaced them front to back with 1/2" white oak. I Could only get them in 12' lengths so I scarfed the long and short sticks together on the boat (I would probably do it different if I had it to do again). I cut a 1/16" grove on the back of each piece to compensate for the thickness of the hull (again in the future I would probably cut that a little narrower). To bend them I just used a crap ton of clamps spaced about every 6" (you could easily make a cheap steam bender with some PVC pipe w/ end caps, rubber hose, a hot plate, and a tea kettle). The cold bending method worked for me but it is not perfect, and I did get a couple gaps at the bow twist. Everything is fastened with countersunk #10x1" stainless wood screws every 4", but they could be riveted. I highly recommend rubbing the threads with ivory bar soap before attempting to install. Before I started lubing the threats I torqued off about every 4th head. Hope that helps.


----------



## ajr2820 (Oct 2, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks! I was questioning if the 1/2" would bend without steam. Nice boat BTW, Very similar to my StarCraft.


----------



## Piomarine (Oct 9, 2015)

So I had the afternoon off and got some real tangible work done on the Traveler and finally got the recess walls put in and the inside walls painted. Tomorrow I will rout them flush and make the patterns for my benches, if I get to it I may foam in the benches. I'm getting so close I can taste it!


----------



## Piomarine (Nov 13, 2015)

So the semester has been crazy but I have found a few extra minutes to get a few little things done. I got half of the foredeck cut and fitted and some foam in the benches. Still have a ways to go but I should be wiring soon, before I deck everything permanently.


----------



## Piomarine (Nov 13, 2015)

Had a Friday free for the first time in a month and set to work early this afternoon. Got the hatch cut for the battery/storage access, cut a "firewall" to go in front of the battery, and got the part of the foredeck I have cut, plus the hatch, carpeted. I also installed the socket for the anchor/white nav light.


----------



## Piomarine (Nov 17, 2015)

Had another rare afternoon free and got the rest of my front deck cut fitted and carpeted.


----------



## sdavis (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice work!

I notice you plan to have your seat on the port side, while most setups have the driver's seat on the starboard side. I bought a new (to me) 1998 14ft princecraft yesterday and considering moving the seat from starboard to port like you plan on doing, because of the tiller handle being on port side and angled toward port side it seems like it would be an uncomfortable lean forward to make a hard right turn if seat remains on starboard side.... however downside is tiller handle might be uncomfortably behind me on a right hand turn if the seat is on the port side. 

I'm so undecided!

Just wondering your logic?

Here is my current boat layout:


----------



## Piomarine (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks! I actually decided against putting the drive seat on the port side. With the tiller handle on the port side the seat would have been too far over and would throw off the balance so I'm going to put it as close to center-line as possible. 

Great looking boat btw...at least you can use yours right now :?


----------



## Piomarine (Dec 4, 2015)

Had the whole afternoon free and decided to get a little boat work done. I got all of the benches cut and fitted. Tomorrow I will slap a coat of sealer on everything that doesn't have it and try to get all of the benches carpeted. Once I finish with foam and wiring, I will be able to put everything together. Really excited for everything to come together!


----------



## MikeG1 (Dec 5, 2015)

I am excited to see the finished boat!

I have a 1960 traveler and am ready to ship it up to you for the same treatment!

Mike


----------



## Piomarine (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Mike! I think this will be the only boat I do for a while :mrgreen: That said, I took a couple hours this afternoon to clear my head from the end of school after an all-nighter, two finals, and finishing two semester projects...all before noon...So I decided to lay some carpet on the kneeling rails. 

Now I need opinions from the peanut gallery...should I carpet the recess walls or leave them as natural wood? I go back and forth and can see benefits of both. I'm just taking a poll


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 9, 2015)

Well done! Coming along very nicely. 

My project has come to a bit of a standstill because it's too cold in the garage. The small kerosene heater I'd bought isn't warming it up much. Now watching for a torpedo heater instead.


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 6, 2016)

I am really mad at myself. I stupidly thought that all of the wood frame under the benches would be safe from water and I was very very wrong. This has been an abnormally wet year and my tarp sprung a leak. I went to go check on it yesterday and found all of my exposed wood wet and starting to grow mold, I broke down and stripped all of the framing out and later today I am sealing everything. I should have it put back together by the end of the week.


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Jan 7, 2016)

I hate when setbacks like that haopen

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 7, 2016)

I got most of it put back together today unfortunately, some things didn't quite fit together the way they came off so I will have to remake a few parts but it will be fine.


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 9, 2016)

Today was a big work day on the boat! got everything else put back together, got the pieces I needed remade, got my hatches installed, and nearly everything carpeted. Just one more bench to carpet, foam to add, and electrical circuits to add and seats to buy and install.


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 9, 2016)

Another busy day. I'm trying to get as much done before the new semester starts as I can. I got everything tacked down just to see how it is all looking, and also trimmed the carpet on the walls. I still have to adjust a couple of the decks for a proper fit but I am extremely happy with how it looks all cleaned up.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking very nice. Good job....


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 10, 2016)

Last day of work got cut short because of buying the wrong part and running out of daylight but I managed to get my conduit fitted and hatches adjusted to lay flush. I'll strap it next chance I get.


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 15, 2016)

I got some more work done on the boat this week. I got the conduit installed and wiring run for the running lights. I tested everything and feel comfortable knowing that all of my lights can be run off of a 9V battery...I don't have a big battery yet...I also carpeted and installed the last bench, and today got the docking cleats installed. Next week I will take my paperwork to Parks and Wildlife and get everything legal then hopefully soon do a big water test. All I really need at this point is my two seats and one seat post.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jan 16, 2016)

How long will a 9v battery last, been wondering about that myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 16, 2016)

Very nicely done! Gives me ideas for my tin. What's the water like on Joe Pool? Rough?

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 16, 2016)

Last I checked most of the ramps at Joe Pool are still closed. ACoE is still showing the lake at 8' above normal levels but I can't speak for conditions on the lake as I have never been on it. As for the longevity of a 9V battery...I can't speak to that either, all I can say is that it will power my two lights albeit dimly.

Also Prowler, where are you at in Texas?


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm here in Carrollton. 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 22, 2016)

OK so I am ready to get seats. I will be getting two of them but I really need help figuring out where to put them. My original plan was to put the passenger seat towards the middle on a 9-12" pedestal, but after thinking about it, I think that might throw off balance and planing as well as make it hard to see when driving. My other thought was to put it on the door of the storage hatch facing the stern. I really need some thoughts on this.

In other news I did manage to start getting the gunwale supports put back on. I'm going to lay a little more foam under the side benches and then get the rest of them put on. At that point it's install the seats, get a battery, get it legal, and get it in the water!


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 24, 2016)

Got some good work done on the boat today, I got all of the foam added in the kneeling benches, and the 4 of the 6 gunwale braces installed. With those braces installed, most of my benches are in permanently. I am down to installing seats and taking her for ride!

Speaking of the seats, I had a neighbor buddy climb into the boat with me so I could see my visibility with a passenger and I have decided on the second design and putting the bow seat directly on the storage hatch. I'm so close I can taste it!!!


----------



## Fire1386 (Jan 25, 2016)

You are getting close, nice work indeed.....


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 27, 2016)

Seats came in! I should be getting them put in by this weekend and going for a ride real soon!!!


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 27, 2016)

Looking really good. Nice work.


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 28, 2016)

Motor question for the vintage gear heads...I pulled out the motor today and after trying to start it realized it's going to take a little light cleaning to get it running again (mostly just pulling and cleaning off the spark plugs and mixing some new gas), but I need a new gasket/o-ring for the carb bowl. I have a '57 Evinrude Sportwin 10 hp and I found one for a '58 Sportwin. What I need to know is did Evinrude change the carbs from '57-'58?


----------



## Piomarine (Jan 29, 2016)

Aside from the paperwork and a couple odds and ends, I give you all the finished product! I started this project over a year ago and have driven my wife mad with the time I have spent on it but I am thrilled with the results!!! 

I do need to ask though, is my cavitation plate high enough in relation to the bottom of the stern or should I look into getting/making a jack plate?

Anyways, on to the pictures!


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 4, 2016)

One last touch  

Norma Jean is my wife's grandmother's name and the boat was given to me by her and originally purchased by her dad in the late 50s, best part is...she doesn't know yet. She won't see it until I take her out for its first joy ride (after making sure it still floats).

In other news paperwork is in and I am officially legal!!! I had some registration numbers made by the same people who made the name for me. I got them from diylettering.com...I highly recommend doing business with them!


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 5, 2016)

=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 5, 2016)

Got the motor cleaned up and running again today after about 8 months of it sitting idle. At this point I am just waiting for my registration numbers to come in and then wait for a nice clear weekend to take her out...Have I mentioned that I hate waiting for stuff like this??


----------



## Fire1386 (Feb 6, 2016)

Awesome work sir.....


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 7, 2016)

OK so I finally got my batteries and and a trolling motor. I have a transom mount Minn Kota Enduro C2 40#/36" but I am concerned because I only have 2 places to mount it, on the transom and in the bow. Will mounting it near the bow work or will it track poorly?


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 7, 2016)

Got some storage installed for my stern light and my fire extiguisher


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 7, 2016)

Will this work?? It has me mildly concerned...

Does anyone have a better idea?


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 9, 2016)

My numbers came in and with the afternoon off I got them installed and I could not be happier!!! I also got up inside and got my fish-finder mounted. 

would ask how people here like the Raymarine Dragonfly 5 but after looking through this whole website apparently only like 2 other people have one and none of them are talking about it lol...


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 10, 2016)

I have the Raymarine Dragonfly 5 Pro. So far I love this thing. Mine came with Navionics + and the detail is unmatched for the money. I am very impressed with the wi-fi because I can use my cell phone as the fishfinder at the front of the boat while the GPS is midship on the console. The only issue I am having is the 20+ mph winds every day that has kept me off the water and keeping me from exploring the unit more. I am headed to Tampa Thursday for the weekend and will put it to use even if it's just running a couple of the rivers. I will take some screen shots this weekend.


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 10, 2016)

Great!!! Thanks, I would love to see some screenshots if you don't mind posting them. I do not have the pro model I have the 5 DVS, but I just bought it off a guy at school who was parting out a kayak. And if you don't mind my asking, how did you mount your transducer? I have read about 20 different theories on mounting them and none of them make any sense to me having never had one before.


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 10, 2016)

I will take a picture of the transducer when I get home. I just predrilled holes filled them with a bunch of 5200 and screwed the transducer in place.


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 10, 2016)

Well I forgot to take a picture of the transducer before it got dark. Will do tomorrow. Here are a couple pics that I snapped via the Dragonfly with fi 2 weeks ago. I still haven't made any adjustments in the GPS to get clearer pictures or reduce noice. I was trying to get a manatee on the screen but no luck.


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 10, 2016)

This boat turned out beautifully but the best part in my eyes in naming the boat after her grandma. Nostalgia should kick in when she sees it and rides in it. Love this build! Great work!


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Wyatt, that's what I'm hoping!

Freek-Thanks for the pictures! When viewing on the image on the unit do you see both of those screens? or do you only get both on your phone?


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 11, 2016)

You can see 1 screen or a split screen with 2 pictures. It's very easy to scroll through even on the move to select which option you want


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks Freek! Wow I'm excited to get out and use this thing!!!


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 12, 2016)

Attempted to hook the trailer up to my truck today and found a problem in the wiring, got it all sorted out and tomorrow I will be taking the boat out Lake Arlington to make sure it still floats  GAME ON!!!


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow! Wholly frustrating afternoon... 
-Attempted to hook up the trailer this afternoon, ball won't fit
-Go and get a new 1 7/8" ball, go to install it, shank is too short
-Drive all over kingdom come trying to find a 1 7/8" l with a 3" shank, find one after an hour of looking
-Finally get the right ball installed and trailer hooked up, no holes for safety chains
-Find a couple holes that end up working, and take the boat/trailer for a road test and it performs beautify
-Load up the boat and the truck and head to the lake
-Get everything unhooked and attempt to launch the boat...turns out I don't know how to back up a trailer real well
-Get laughed at by a guy on the launch who doesn't offer any pointers or tips...just laughs
-Finally get the boat into the water, motor won't start (on top of that find that 3-4 rivets in the transom are leaking
-Hook the boat back up, winch it onto the trailer, go home
-Get home, attempt to back the trailer back up into the yard, jackknife it and break the tongue
-Finally get it back up, say screw it, leave everything in the boat and go inside... 

On the plus side it looks pretty driving down the road


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 14, 2016)

WELCOME to the world of boat ownership. 

Things will get better! Take it one step at a time, fix the leaks and the tounge. After you get the repairs done take the boat to a local park or empty parking lot and practice backing into parking spaces. I do that with every trailer I buy just to get a feel for how it backs. Every one is different and it usually doesn't take long to figure it out. Also learn to use the mirrors to back up.


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks Freek. It was frustrating and embarrassing but from here I move forward. I started the process today of getting the trailer fixed. Borrowed an angle grinder from a neighbor and got the tongue cut off and a new coupler bought and fitted. I'll install it later.

As you can see, I really mangled that tongue yesterday!


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 14, 2016)

Looking at the pictures of the trailer connected to your truck you might want to look into adding some length to the trailer tounge. The more distance you have between your ball and the trailer tires the easier it will be to back up. Just a thought since it is already apart.


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 14, 2016)

I thought about doing that very thing and was actually just talking to my father-in-law about it today. I did get a new coupler bolted on which will get me going for now, plus it added a few inches of length. If I want to add some length later I just need to unbolt it


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow. Tough luck on the maiden outing. Glad you've got the trailer straightened out. Have you determined why the motor wouldn't start? 

I'm damn good at backing up trailers but since the power steering pump is out on he truck, it makes things way more difficult. I can't just make corrections on a dime, I have to roll the truck at least a few feet while muscling the wheel. I get looks and laughs all the time. One year I'll fix that pump.


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 15, 2016)

My guess is one of two things happened. Either I flooded it, I have an original pressurized tank and that is REALLY easy to do when you prime it. The other thing, and it may have been a combination, that I noticed that the exhaust port was underwater. I don't know if that is a factor or not since I'm not super solid on how a two stroke o/b even operates. In either respect I haven't had a chance yet to pull the motor and give it a barrel check.


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 15, 2016)

I checked my fuel tank this afternoon and found that it has been leaking for several days from the hose, I released the pressure and found it to still be leaking from the hose, I also found a small split in the connector end of the air hose. Not sure if this has any impact on whether the motor wasn't starting or not.

I also grabbed my 5200 and decided to plug the leaky rivets. I wasn't 100% sure which rivets were leaking...so I plugged all of them  It's ugly as sin but next week I'll paint over it after the sealer has fully cured.


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 16, 2016)

I NEED HELP!!!

I started the motor today and it ran fine. I shut it down to grab something from the garage, started it again but the throttle body had stuck open and it revved high, the throttle was frozen and I had to shut it down by closing the carburetor...it hasn't started since.

I have tried everything I can think of to do, I even changed the spark plugs. It will turn over and fire but won't stay lit. I don't think it's getting fuel. Can someone give me an idea I haven't tried yet?

I noticed a small split in the fuel line but there's no sign that it's leaking, and the pressure gasket on the tank is still good. Is it possible that it could just be flooded? It still wouldn't start after sitting for about an hour. 

Also the tank stopped leaking yesterday after messing with it for a bit.


----------



## jeagle139 (Feb 24, 2016)

Piomarine said:


> OK so it's been a little while but I'm back. It has been a productive couple weeks, I have been able to get the boat primed and painted. In the next couple days (probably this weekend) I am going to get the trailer painted and rewired, and, if the money gods allow, get some new tires.
> 
> I used I used "Majic: Tractor and Implement" paint in I.H. White for the bottom, and Ford Blue for the upper. One tip for anyone who is wanting to try this paint as I have said with everything else thus far...FOLLOW THE MANUFACTURES INSTRUCTIONS. Also, if you plan to roll it on which you can, use foam rollers only!
> 
> Pictures below


You boat looks amazing! What brand of primer did you use with the coat it, and did you spray or roll on the paint?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you!  I just used a simple aerosol self etching primer. I think I got it at home depot or maybe an auto parts store but I didn't use anything fancy. 2-3 cans did it for me, but it's fairly cheap. You could also roll it on, but make sure you only use a foam roller.


----------



## Piomarine (Feb 29, 2016)

OK so after some astute advice from Pappy, I got the motor running smooth again, but I swear if it's not one thing with this boat it's another...

Progress has been made though...I actually managed to get the boat IN the water this time, had to promptly pull it back out and let the water drain out, then close the drain plug, and put it back in the water. Once the plug was in it low and behold...IT FLOATS!!! I pumped up the tank, pulled the choke, pulled the cord, engine fired and started moving...like a goober I forgot to check and see that it was in neutral so I started in gear and drove down the dock while I was tied to it. Shut it down, and fired it up again (in neutral this time) and found it struggling to stay lit. It died again and when I tried to start it up the string pulled but the motor wouldn't turn...

That was the end of day two on the lake. One of these days I'll actually take it out on the water...I HOPE!


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 2, 2016)

Today everything finally came together, and after a short stint of engine trouble, got it runng and took the traveler out on the big water for the first time in 32 years! It handled really well even in a 20 mph headwind. Even with just me in the boat it was able to get mostly up on plane. I did not attempt to stand up in it today, there was A LOT of chop on the lake and I just didn't feel like getting wet being the only boat on the lake. I am still afraid it will be a little on the tippy side up front...I added a lot of weight above the water line, but I'll let ya'll know how it feels when I know.


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 2, 2016)

Also, I must have done something right cause I have already had one offer to buy my boat


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 2, 2016)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## zoomer (Mar 2, 2016)

That is one sweet boat! Good job on all the work! Congratulations!!


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 5, 2016)

Took the boat out to Joe Pool Lake today and took my wife and dog with for the first time. Everything went great! Afterwards we drove the trailered boat to my wife's grandmother's house and showed her her namesake boat finished for the first time. She cried seeing her dad's boat being used and loved by the family again. I may take her out on it later this week or next weekend.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello i live 30 mins away. I've been contemplating a trip to the pool after my tin is finished up. How's the water out on Joe pool? Any areas that you would advise against?

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Piomarine (Mar 9, 2016)

When the wind kicks up as it has the last couple weeks I would advise staying somewhat closer to shore. That is a big lake for these little boats and the ride can get interesting in a 20 mph wind. If you are solo launching, Lloyd Park is a great place to put in. You can launch and immediately beach without worrying about tying up to a tiny dock full of fishermen, and the lot is maybe 100 ft from the ramp.

We should meet up out there sometime...it'd make a nice photo-shoot your 59' Smithcraft and my '56 Traveler.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks! I totally will meet up with you when the 59' it's buttoned up. 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Piomarine (Apr 4, 2016)

Finally got my trolling motor mount from Fishon Fab, and it looks and functions fantastically (on land...I will put it in the water late this week). I requested it from Fishon raw and painted it to match my boat...it moved my motor as close to centerline as it will get. I couldn't be happier, and I can't wait to try it out on the water!


----------



## spanky543 (Nov 10, 2016)

Man the boat looks great! I actually have a 1948 model. It has been sitting at my folks for a long time now. I am actually picking it up this next couple of weeks to bring it to my garage to finish the project lol. How fast are you able to run your boat with your motor? How does it plane?


----------



## Piomarine (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you! All of the decking I put in it added a considerable amount of weight, but it is all low in the hull. Even with just me in the boat it still comes on plane quickly and runs very true. I haven't checked my speed with a GPS, but if I were a betting man, I'd say my 60yr old 10hp 'rude putts me along at maybe 10-12 mph...maybe 15 with a brisk tail wind. I would definitely like to have a bigger motor, but for the time being, the motor runs (most of the time) and the boat floats (when I remember to close the plug  ) so what more can I ask of it?


----------



## ccm (Nov 27, 2016)

Beautiful boat! Need to get mine started again. Its been sitting for the past 3 years. :LOL2: I have everything for it Just got to get to work so I wont be stuck on the bank this spring. I even got a newer trolling motor for it. My uncle decided to upgrade to a Fortrex 36v so I bought his old 82lb hand controlled motorguide & gator mount for $100. Also got a gently used lowrance x125 along with the cover, power cables & transducer for free. And again beautiful boat glad to see another Arkansas Traveler back on the water.


----------

